# Cleaning GTC Titan Exhaust Tailpipes



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi All,

What's the best thing to use to really clean my tailpipes on my GTC Titan exhaust please? I currently use the Brasso Metal wadding which does a reasonable job but seems unable to get rid of the real stubborn soot stains on the exhaust?

Cheers


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

I use Muc Off bike cleaner + a microfibre. Keeps the Ti looking fresh after almost 1.5 years.

I spray on the outside and let soak for 5 mins, agitate with a small brush and then rinse off, once the car is fully cleaned I go back to the tips and if needed spray on more and clean with a micro fibre. I never fully remove the inside soot as I think it looks better black.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

I've read WD40 works well on the US forum and that's what akrapovic recommend for their titanium exhaust. So will give this a try before using anything more abrasive 
And then will seal it with poorboys wheel sealant


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

jrattan said:


> I've read WD40 works well on the US forum and that's what akrapovic recommend for their titanium exhaust. So will give this a try before using anything more abrasive
> And then will seal it with poorboys wheel sealant


I've used WD40, it's 'okay' but doesn't remove stubborn marks, at least it didn't for me?


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Iron-X or Cillit Bang


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Evo9lution said:


> Iron-X or Cillit Bang


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

So I did a bit of research on this and gave it a shot. 
Unfortunately I didn't take any before pics but I assure you my tips were filthy black. I run downpipes and have a lot of soot.

Step 1: Wet the tips with some water (guess this is optional)

Step 2: Spray with WD40 and let it set for 5-10 mins

Step 3: Use 0000 ultra fine grade steel wool and gently rub. Make sure it's gentle as you just want to agitate dirt and not scratch the tail pipe 

Step 4: Wash off and enjoy your clean tail pipes.

Repeat steps 2-4 until happy with result.

Guess this can be used on any exhaust, not just titanium. It's pretty effortless and worth doing now and again. I did the inside after as well but didn't spend much time on that. See pics below.

Note: While rubbing ensure there is some form of lubricant. Whether it be WD40 or water, otherwise it'll be more prone to very fine swirls or scratches. The lubricant will prevent this from happening to an extent.


----------



## Aldogtr (Jan 10, 2016)

cillit bang is really good for removing the black sout


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Do tailpipes get dirty?? :chuckle:


Tardis is good.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

On the inside of the tail pipe, I wash, use Maguire's metal polish and very fine 0000 wire wool. Works a treat!!

Be careful with wire wool on the polished outside of the tailpipes it can leave swirls..

Will give bang and wd40 a go.


----------

